# Have a look at this



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

http://m.loopsurvey.com/HD33nD1uPZ 

7 question survey about fishing. Should take around 2 minutes.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Don't know you but you sure have a lot of posts about charter fishermen in several locations on the PFF. Just wondering what your real agenda is? Looks a bit fishy to me no pun intended. Again just an observation on my part. Exactly what kind of paper do you intend to write and why and for the benifit of who?


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

If you read my posts then you would know.

I'm on a fishing forum talking about charter fishing in a period of time where charter fishing is front page news all along the coast. Is that really so, "fishy"

Why does it matter to you what kind of paper I'm writing? You're clearly not trying to help me. 

Exactly what are you up to here?


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Just wondering what type of paper this is and what do you intend to accomplish with it. The fishy part was intended as humor. It appears no one on the PFF is offering any help. A little more info may get a lot more useful info for your paper that's why. I agree the Charters are suffering as are the recs. from the politics involved. I just wondered what you think you as one person intend to change with a paper. I have let my congressmen know how I feel as I am sure many others have. So far that has provided a few more days of State water fishing days but the feds. have responded by reducing their days. Politics. Again the reason for a legitimate question.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

I agree, this smells fishy.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

I see there is no comment. That's what I figured. Now it smells like 2 day old shrimp heads!


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Or it may turn in early. I will get "it" the chance to respond.


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

You another of those "call your congressman" dumb asses?

Send him a check if you want to make any difference.

What if I did have a business idea that I thought could benefit everyone? You the kind of guy who thinks small businesses are "fishy?"

Who in the hell are you to be questioning me like this anyway?

I'd wager you made your career in government service didn't you? Now you spend your days laying around drawing a pension and your nights on PFF trying to sniff out capitalists.

I'm not an "it" I'm a man. The only government check I ever drew was paratrooper pay.

Now chase some kids off your lawn.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

AAR said:


> You another of those "call your congressman" dumb asses?
> 
> Send him a check if you want to make any difference.
> 
> ...


and good morning to you!


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

AAR said:


> You another of those "call your congressman" dumb asses?
> 
> Send him a check if you want to make any difference.
> 
> ...


 sounds like a great way to get people to help you with your paper. Some people say you can catch more flies with honey...I'd suggest that pooping in a public forum and then complaining about the smell is not a great way to get people to help you.


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

I hope you all have a wonderful day filled with daisies and butterflies.

I promise I am not sent here by Obama or any other dark force.

Why is it appropriate to treat me with such suspicion, and then get upset with me when I recoil?


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

I filled it out, it did not appear to have too much thought behind it. And no I do not consider catch and release a good experience, some pelagic fish yes, reef fish no. Maybe the surveyor should break the categories down for a more realistic and statistical sampling.


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

tbaxl said:


> I filled it out, it did not appear to have too much thought behind it. And no I do not consider catch and release a good experience, some pelagic fish yes, reef fish no. Maybe the surveyor should break the categories down for a more realistic and statistical sampling.


Thanks man. I appreciate it!


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

I also think you should give a little more info as the reason for this. The way things are now with the fisheries you cannot be to surprised by people being a little suspicious. It isn't a slight against you its just what all this mess has led us to. It is certainly not an outlandish thing to ask what the reason for the survey is and what the results will be used for and if you put all that out there you will probably get a lot more people to participate. just my opinion.


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

I see what you're saying, but if I have a business idea, then all I have is the idea. If I give away the idea, then I've got nothing. 

All I can say is that I'm not affiliated with the government or any scientists or marine biologists or fisheries experts or anyone else who has anything to do with regulations.

I guess you're right about having cause for suspicion. Nothing I can do about that. Either trust me or don't. 

I really can't imagine how the results of that survey could be used for any harmful purpose anyway. I think all of this curiosity or paranoia is a little uncalled for. Either take the survey or pass it by. 

Thanks for your advice, though. I appreciate the level-headedness of your response.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I filled it out a day or two before all these responses. 


Dude, you've got to work on your people skills.


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

AAR said:


> You another of those "call your congressman" dumb asses?
> 
> Send him a check if you want to make any difference.
> 
> ...


 I did not respond to this because you are only 38 YOA. I hope you take the advice of others on here concerning your people skills and remember this is not from me but from them. No I have never worked for the government or any agency related to said subject. What I did was get a little education and with that and a hell of a lot of hard work edit in into retirement in my mid 50's in Florida on the water which is what a lot of people dream of. Now my life consisits of getting up around 7 having coffee with my wife of 38 years who is also my best friend. Take care of a few eldery people in my neighborhood who cannot do for themselves and cannot find anyone who can without ripping them off, fish a little, go the beach some, have a few cookouts on my deck and with freinds, go the the Elks club and surf the PFF about twicw a day. If in your eyes I am a dumbass as YOU said.... I prefer that over whatever you believe you are.


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

2RC's II said:


> I did not respond to this because you are only 38 YOA. I hope you take the advice of others on here concerning your people skills and remember this is not from me but from them. No I have never worked for the government or any agency related to said subject. What I did was get a little education and with that and a hell of a lot of hard work edit in into retirement in my mid 50's in Florida on the water which is what a lot of people dream of. Now my life consisits of getting up around 7 having coffee with my wife of 38 years who is also my best friend. Take care of a few eldery people in my neighborhood who cannot do for themselves and cannot find anyone who can without ripping them off, fish a little, go the beach some, have a few cookouts on my deck and with freinds, go the the Elks club and surf the PFF about twicw a day. If in your eyes I am a dumbass as YOU said.... I prefer that over whatever you believe you are.


OK, so it is settled that I am a bad person and have horrible intrapersonal skills.

But even before that was settled, you were referring to me as "it" and having fun at my expense after I had gone to bed last night.

That sounds like the type of responsible character I am looking to emulate. I appreciate your words of wisdom.

I hope you have a nice evening. Just forget all this happened and carry on. Neither of us have anything to gain by carrying on this way. I still don't understand why you chose to launch your interrogation and insinuation campaign against me in the first place, but I'm over it.

Best wishes to you sir.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Roll Tide!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

AAR said:


> Thanks man. I appreciate it!


I filled it out. I did not see much or how the questions will help a paper. It was a survey and that's what I knew I was taking.


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

Roll Tide Roll!


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

Chapman5011 said:


> I filled it out. I did not see much or how the questions will help a paper. It was a survey and that's what I knew I was taking.


This survey is not intended to answer the questions I posed in that previous thread, I found other resources from which I will have to draw those conclusions, along with actual charter operators.

Thank you for taking the time to assist me in filling out that survey, though. I promise I will come back and inform all of you of how I used this information. It is going to take me about 3-4 months of development though, just in time for the season to be almost over! 

Such is life. I hope that when I'm done, at least some of y'all be impressed with the final product enough to use it. We will see.

I know one thing. I won't brand it AAR!


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

Come to think of it, it may be best that I not come back and introduce it to y'all through this account...

:thumbup:


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

AAR said:


> I see what you're saying, but if I have a business idea, then all I have is the idea. If I give away the idea, then I've got nothing.
> 
> All I can say is that I'm not affiliated with the government or any scientists or marine biologists or fisheries experts or anyone else who has anything to do with regulations.
> 
> ...


People are pissed off with the way the fisheries are acting. 
You have a request for information for a paper that's a business idea. But people on here are suspicious. If the folks on here knew what your trying to accomplish, I'm sure plenty on here would help you out with about anything you need plus scientific facts. But being secretive is what has these people on edge. It's a close knit group that takes offense to anything that might hurt their sport and hobby any more than it's already been hurt. Keep that in mind as you tell them to enjoy their daisies and butterflies. 
You gotta be suspicious about everything now days. The government is out there, and they are not doing what the people of this land want. Just the other day some guy on here with his first post was looking to purchase some wild game. I think it was wild hog he was looking to purchase. B.S? That was the law. So please don't take such offense to people questioning what your trying to get done. You first said a paper, but then turned it into a business idea. Keep in mind these guys will help you out if you were to change your direction that you have taken. There is a lot of guys on here with all the information that any paper or idea could consist of. And they know their stuff. For some it's their livelihood . So they will know what their taking about. Explain more without giving up your business idea, and more will be willing to help. If not, no one will help you out.


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

Chapman5011 said:


> People are pissed off with the way the fisheries are acting.
> You have a request for information for a paper that's a business idea. But people on here are suspicious. If the folks on here knew what your trying to accomplish, I'm sure plenty on here would help you out with about anything you need plus scientific facts. But being secretive is what has these people on edge. It's a close knit group that takes offense to anything that might hurt their sport and hobby any more than it's already been hurt. Keep that in mind as you tell them to enjoy their daisies and butterflies.
> You gotta be suspicious about everything now days. The government is out there, and they are not doing what the people of this land want. Just the other day some guy on here with his first post was looking to purchase some wild game. I think it was wild hog he was looking to purchase. B.S? That was the law. So please don't take such offense to people questioning what your trying to get done. You first said a paper, but then turned it into a business idea. Keep in mind these guys will help you out if you were to change your direction that you have taken. There is a lot of guys on here with all the information that any paper or idea could consist of. And they know their stuff. For some it's their livelihood . So they will know what their taking about. Explain more without giving up your business idea, and more will be willing to help. If not, no one will help you out.


That is understandable. The only explanation I can offer is that I am just returning from about at least a year away from the forum. But, I mean - I've bought and sold guns and gear to a bunch of guys on here. This isn't anywhere close to my first post. 

What I didn't understand was the level of distrust that has developed around here. Someone shared with me a government document on here last night that was truly frightening. I had no idea of the level at which we have been given reason to be paranoid. So, I felt like I was being attacked by people I didn't know - and I used to be known around here. At least a little bit. I mean, I've always probably been considered an asshole at times but, heck I'm a man. I'm not always a sweetie.

I'm sorry to those of you who I've offended.

I really do care about our fishing heritage and the continuation of recreational fishing. Hell, I have two sons. This is very important to me!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

AAR said:


> That is understandable. The only explanation I can offer is that I am just returning from about at least a year away from the forum. But, I mean - I've bought and sold guns and gear to a bunch of guys on here. This isn't anywhere close to my first post.
> 
> What I didn't understand was the level of distrust that has developed around here. Someone shared with me a government document on here last night that was truly frightening. I had no idea of the level at which we have been given reason to be paranoid. So, I felt like I was being attacked by people I didn't know - and I used to be known around here. At least a little bit. I mean, I've always probably been considered an asshole at times but, heck I'm a man. I'm not always a sweetie.
> 
> ...


Some people on here think I'm an asshole because of some of my posts a year ago, but those same people will reach out and answer a question, IF it's a good question. These guys know what they are talking about, and I would say that about 90% of my saltwater fishing knowledge came entirely from this forum by asking questions and researching the site for what it is! it's a forum full of knowledge. The other 10% came from me buying a boat and going fishing. 

Good luck in your venture....


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

Chapman5011 said:


> Some people on here think I'm an asshole because of some of my posts a year ago, but those same people will reach out and answer a question, IF it's a good question. These guys know what they are talking about, and I would say that about 90% of my saltwater fishing knowledge came entirely from this forum by asking questions and researching the site for what it is! it's a forum full of knowledge. The other 10% came from me buying a boat and going fishing.
> 
> Good luck in your venture....


Thanks man. Yep, I've learned a lot around here too. 

Peace!


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Remember to have those kids take sea sickness pills the night before you go fishing.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

We'v done a bit of research on that already. Got some canada dry ginger ale and ginger root on our grocery list as well as the sea sick meds. Planning on taking one the night before and one when we get up. :thumbsup:


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*survey*

took it. I think I see where you are going and would recommend not wasting time on any CFH operations south of the Chesapeake bay and concentrate your research efforts in the northeast catch and release fishing is the name of the game I know guys who swear they would routinely run 100+ miles into the canyons to catch and release tuna that's right made my spine shiver as well but catch and release YFT on charters


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

billin said:


> took it. I think I see where you are going and would recommend not wasting time on any CFH operations south of the Chesapeake bay and concentrate your research efforts in the northeast catch and release fishing is the name of the game I know guys who swear they would routinely run 100+ miles into the canyons to catch and release tuna that's right made my spine shiver as well but catch and release YFT on charters


Thanks billin. I appreciate your willingness to offer positive and helpful advice. That is good stuff and I am thankful.

Actually, the Catch and Release was just a curiosity due to the fact that if you are going into the CFH space - you have to be looking for, at least some people, who can accept that they will not be able to keep all their catch due to the restrictions that are currently upon us (because you're going to need to stay busy for more than only snapper, grouper, amberjack and trigger seasons - plus, there's not a large enough market of people who can afford a blue water pelagic trip from Emerald Coast). 

So ultimately, I hope to be able to make some money in today's market and be able to affect positive change for the future with some of that money. All this "call your congressman" or "vote for (insert political affiliation here), they are on our side!" I think that is silly. I'm totally disenfranchised with politics or government. Sorry, but I prefer to focus on things I can control or at least navigate. And, the only way you can make a difference in politics is with money. That is just a fact. You can get mad and spit or whatever but it doesn't change the fact of the matter. Money talks and bs walks.

I'm trying to seek a way to increase the demand for today's market without even touching the C&R pandora's box. There's just too many hot buttons to polarize potential customers. I believe there may be unexploited markets that are not currently being reached, and I think I may know of a relatively inexpensive way to go about doing it.

I hope that might put some folks at rest as far as whether I have any surreptitious motivation. I honestly think that, if I were able to benefit both sides of the supply and demand equilibrium in this market, that is the only way I could be successful for the long term. And if I can't be successful for the long term - it isn't worth the effort up front, frankly.

I am still trying to decide whether to move forward but, truthfully, the results of this survey are encouraging to me.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

AAR said:


> Come to think of it, it may be best that I not come back and introduce it to y'all through this account...
> 
> :thumbup:


 why?


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

Realtor said:


> why?


I felt like everyone thought I was a jerk.


----------



## salinesolution (May 26, 2013)

So much drama

Took your survey for grins.

C&R sucks with gas at almost $4 a gallon & food prices going thru the roof. My budget is limited for fishing, but if I bring home food for the table, I can spend a little more on fishing. 

My 2 cents


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

salinesolution said:


> So much drama
> 
> Took your survey for grins.
> 
> ...


No kidding about the drama. Christ Almighty, it's like I'm sittin here playin cards with my brother's kids or somethin.

As for the meat, dude - it is only a 2 fish per person limit anyway. If you're going on a charter with your only purpose being 4 filets of snapper meat. It doesn't make sense.

I realize that there is a principle involved. Believe me, I am not saying I am smarter than all of you or anything, I just learned my lesson the hard way. Same way I've had to learn every other lesson in my life.

Check this story out. My wife and I went to Cabo San Lucas for a little Vacay. I wanted to go fishing, so we did. We caught a couple of marlin and a mako. They asked if I wanted to keep the mako for meat. They said the meat was excellent. For whatever reason - I decided that was what I was going to do. We were on a split trip, too. Well, we were supposed to be on a 6 hour trip but we caught the mako like 3 hours into it. These mexicans didn't have any ice on the boat. The other guy was satisfied after having caught a marlin. So, we cut the trip short and returned to port, paid to have some kids clean the fish, and went back to our resort. At this point, I realized I needed a cooler. Didn't think about it at the time but taking a cooler on an airplane is like $80.

Earlier, when I said if your trip is all about fish meat, go to the grocery store - this is my point. Between all the money I spend on fishing and hunting, I'd be way better off buying beef and seafood at grocery stores if I'm looking at it from a cost / lb of meat perspective.

Now, I fully understand that we, as men, have to rationalize our spending to ourselves (and to our wives) so that it makes sense from a hunting and gathering perspective. But, as far as fishing and hunting go - let's stop kidding ourselves. It is about the experience. It is not about the meat.

I don't expect to convince anyone of anything. It's like trying to teach a pig to read. Total waste of my time and only serves to annoy the pig.

Have a nice day. :thumbsup:


----------

